# New Here



## AnnaIrene (3 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

I am here as a lost wife of 9 years trying to get a stranger's perception of some things.
Am I wrong and a total idiot for not fighting for my failing relationship?
I feel like I have fought all I can fight, but am I wrong?

I'm 39 female, my wife is 49 female. We have been together 9 years, with one previous split up (one whole day) about 3 years ago.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

AnnaIrene said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am here as a lost wife of 9 years trying to get a stranger's perception of some things.
> Am I wrong and a total idiot for not fighting for my failing relationship?
> ...


Welcome to TAM @AnnaIrene I'm sorry you are here with trouble in your relationship.

The answer to your questions really depends on the details


AnnaIrene said:


> Am I wrong and a total idiot for not fighting for my failing relationship?
> I feel like I have fought all I can fight, but am I wrong?


Maybe, maybe not.
Can you describe the reasons for the failing relationship?

As a general rule, once you have "fought all you can fight" to save a relationship then it becomes in your best long-term interest to let it go.

But the devil is in the details as they say.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Link to OP's main post:
*








Should I fight or just let go


Hello Everyone. My wife is 49, I am 39 (female). For the most part we get along, care for one another, and support one another. We have been together 9 years, but we have called it quits. In the beginning of our relationship (first couple of years) everything was great. We were the typical...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com




*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She has been diagnosed with Asperger's.

What you want from her.....she simply cannot maintain.

She is not wired the same as the majority of other humans.

You may be hopeful, and kindly, but you are in denial, and are being, that non reasoning and unreasonable person.

Sorry.

What you see is what you have, what you get.

She is staying with you because she knows, that no one else will have her.
At least, not for long.


----------

